# Locking saddle racks- do they work?



## floradora09 (21 February 2010)

I am thinking of purchasing one of those locking saddle racks for my saddle to go in the yard's tackroom. Do they actually prevent a saddle being taken? Has anyone had any experience? Thanks!

http://www.surreyequestrian.co.uk/stablekit-saddle-minder-black.html


----------



## brighteyes (21 February 2010)

Depending on how well you fix it to the wall and how good the padlock and chain is, it might slow them down a bit.  Would take my tack home TBH.


----------



## oofadoofa (22 February 2010)

I would imagine something like this would be much better

http://www.bulldogsecure.com/category/77/1/saddle-security

I think the ones from Surrey Equestrian are probably OK if you are worried about another livery using your saddle etc, but a someone determined would probably get into it fairly easily.


----------



## Shay (24 February 2010)

The surrey equestrian ones don't slow down a thief at all.  You can just pop the back hinge with a screwdriver.  If you look at this image  http://horze.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=50014 you can see how vulnerable the joint is.  They are a visible deterrant and they certainly make sure your saddle can't be knocked off or moved by accident.  But if you want something really secure go for the one oofadoofa posted.


----------



## hackedoff (24 February 2010)

i have a very good one I bought of ebay. It was designed by some one on the newrider forums. The gizmo consists of a saddle pole to put the saddle on which is part of a t sahped bar. The top part of the T shape fastens to the wall but the screws are recessed. A seperate section clamps onto the saddle pole and has a hole for a padlcok, the ends of the section slot into the recesses on the T bar and a metall section. Once locked if the whole lot is pulled of the wall it cannot be opened  &gt; it is made of iron and very robust.


----------

